# 50/50 mix E-liquids



## Ruwaid (2/2/18)

Morning all

So whilst im still in very early stages of vaping and more concerned with MTL vaping and just kicking the stinky habit for good for now...
Can anyone kindly advise me:

1. Does anyone know of a brand OR where can I get reasonably priced e-liquid that contains of a 50VG/50PG mix so it will cope well in MTL devices like the nautilus mini and twisp vega tank.?(I say reasonably priced because right now im trying to quit smoking for good and just need my fix before I venture into clouds and flavour hence dont want to pay a premium just yet for e juice)

2. Does anyone know if all twisp flavours are a 50/50 mix? (I ask because I have a bottle or two of them and they do well in both the Nautilus and Vega tanks)

Thank you everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

Hi @Ruwaid , 

@Oupa over at Vapour Mountain used to do all his juices in whatever ratio you wanted. I'm not sure if he still does though.

Also check out @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des 's stuff at www.alldayvapes.co.za as I think you can also specify the mixing ratios with them!

I've also moved your thread to "Who has Stock" so that vendors can respond directly if they wish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (2/2/18)

@Stosta thank you so much bud! I appreciate that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

